# LGB Pricing Help



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,
Sorry if this is in the wrong forum for this question, but thought it best suited here. I am needing help with LGB pricing for items I have, and a lot are not on Ebay. Is there another source for finding out LGB pricing for collectibles and out of production items?

Thanks JR


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about everyone here but it seems our focus is operating trains as opposed to collecting them (though some of us collect(hoard?) them anyway. I doubt you will find many here who have mint boxes for their stuff.


----------



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you. Sorry, did not know where to start.

Thanks JR


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello JR,

Some of us collect *and* play with our trains 

Try calling Watts train shop. 
http://store.wattstrainshop.com/
*Watts Train Shop
9180 Hunt Club Road
Zionsville, Indiana 46077-9398
1-800-LGB-POLA / 1-800-542-7652*


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I doubt you will find many here who have mint boxes for their stuff.     I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The only mint boxes I have say Altoids on the cover.


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

Although any experienced collector will tell you that printed price guides can be of questionable value when trying to determine the appropriate pricing of trains offered for sale, they can at least offer the beginner some education as to which particular trains in a manufacturer's production history have become highly sought after and which trains have sparked little interest.

That being said, I'll further mention that some years ago I bought the "Offical Guide To LGB", published by Kalmbach (same company that does GR Magazine). It provided a number by number description of all the items made by LGB, as well as an estimated value (at that time). 

Unfortunately, I don't believe that there have been any revised editions published recently. In any event, I suggest you attempt to check out one of these guides, possibly in a library or used book store. 

Heck, if you don't have a super-long list, send me an email.

Dennis


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To me, the lack of new LGB production has caused rolling stock prices to go up at least 50 per cent and track has doubled. 

Part of this is the strength of the Euro compared to the US dollar, and oil prices as well as raw material prices have their cause and effect. 

I suspect that even if LGB does produce goods and ships them here soon, the prices will not go down. 

If inflation keeps going the way it is now, perhaps Asia will outsource to the US!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can describe some of your items, I'll bet you''ll get some ideas from this forum. Some would think pricing is up because of LGB's demise, but I haven't seen that yet on Ebay.


----------



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks to eveyone for the reply. All trains are in original boxes. Thanks JR 1 4291 Coca Cola Box Car "Can't Beat The Real Thing" 1 4391 Coca Cola Box Car "You Can't Beat The Feeling" 1 20020 FORTUNA® Flyer 1 22184 Disney Mogul Steam Loco, Sound 1 24570 SP® F7A Diesel Loco, 6432 2 24578 SP® F7A Diesel Loco, Daylight 2 24582 SP® F7B Loco, Sound, Unpowered 2 24588 SP F7B Diesel Loco Daylight, Sound 1 29570 Coca-Cola® F7A+B Set, Limited Edition 1 31655 Orient Express Salon Car, Limited Edition 2 32650 Flèche d´Or Salon Car, 4015 1 33801 Disney Passenger Car, Atlantic City  1 33803 Disney Passenger Car, Lilly Belle 1 33804 Disney Passenger Car, Long Island 1 33805 Disney Passenger Car, Coney Island 1 33806 Disney Passenger Car, Boston 1 33807 Disney Passenger Car, Durango 1 33808 Disney Passenger Car, Cheyenne 4 34570 SP® Streamline Passenger Car 3 34580 SP Streamline Dome Car 1 34590 SP Streamline Observation Car 1 41911 Dino Veggi 1 42911 Limited 8 of 600 1 42912 Coca Cola Polar Bear 1 42913 Coca-Cola® Boxcar 1 42914 Diet Coke® Boxcar 1 44790 1 45800   1 46910 Soup Boxcar 1 46913 Beef, Steak 1 70630 Engine/caboose 1 70685 Set 1 72350 Disney Starter Set, 120 Volt 1 72560 Christmas Chloe Starter Set, 120 Volt 1 72854 Diesel W/ 2 Cars 1 4191cs Soup Boxcar


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

List is very interesting and LGB's latest announcement of not making trade marked items anymore makes these very saleable. Also toytrain line is discontinued. 

Some cars were serialized and in the case of the McDonalds car, the non serialized went for $35 when I bought mine, the serialized version goes over $150.00 at the same time (5 years ago) 

Serialized version had a gold sticker on the box with a serial number.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

If you watch Ebay for a while, you'll get the hang of prices for these items. You'll see strong prices for F7A/Bs, streamline cars, and the three orient Express type cars. Nice collection, you'll find lots of buyers if you seek the market price.


----------



## svanni (Jan 4, 2008)

As Jim mentioned, watch ebay for a while. It will be one of the best indicators of market value. I am constantly amuzed how many buyers pay top dollar, when retailers still have some inventory at more reasonable prices. I collect, have mint boxes with sleeves as well as run some too. The market for mint condition is excellent right now. Track pricing has been crazy. No surprise there. The SP Daylights should fetch something north of $400/ea. easily, very easily. The same salon car (32650) went for $335.00 just last week. Seller claimed new in box. The SP passenger cars should also command an excellent price each. There is still alot of Coke branded stuff on the market, so these may not do as well. Good luck!


----------

